# How do I force Gradient Brush to remember last used values?



## Jigsawn (May 24, 2015)

Hi there. Normally Lightroom remembers values that you last used for things like the Gradient Brush. At the moment I can't seem to persuade mine to remember - it defaults to a really dark exposure on the Gradient Brush (which I did use at some point) no matter what I end up changing it to. What process does Lightroom do to remember these kind of settings - is there any way for me to force it to remember? I do not really want to do a settings scrub (I read the FAQ). My Lightroom version is 5.7.1

Thanks!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 24, 2015)

I have found-
If you set the slider parameters (eg. -1stop, etc) BEFORE you draw the gradient on your image- this setting becomes like a default and re-appears each time the tool is selected.
Changing the sliders AFTER you have drawn the gradient alters the gradient as you want, but the next use of the tool will again revert to the 'old' settings.

Try resetting all the sliders this way- Double click on "Effects"  when the gradient tool is selected and BEFORE you draw on the image. Now each time you select the tool all sliders are at zero "0".


----------



## Hoggy (May 25, 2015)

I find that irritating to no end..  The brushes will only remember settings that are made BEFORE applying a stroke on the image.  What I've done to work around that is create a preset of '000 - temp 01' to make sure it's at/near the top - and then I update with current settings whenever I want it to remember the current effects.    
Another related annoyance I find is that in the gradient filters, it won't remember to stay on the erase brush.  It'll remember a/b IIRC, but never remember that you were on the erase brush.  I think that one is more of a bug though, rather than a 'feature'.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 26, 2015)

Hoggy, you are on the right track with a preset!  By selecting your defined preset before using a brush, it then becomes the 'sticky' settings for future use until you need to change it again. Presets will sort with a numerical prefix, and it is also helpful to add a more descriptive name- eg "000 Exp-1 Sat+20 Clar+20"

The "Erase" brush:  I never bother selecting 'Erase' on the brush panels. It is always far easier to simply put one finger on the [ALT] key. This changes the (+) brush to a (-) brush. So this ALT option is consistent in regular Adjustment brush and the Gradient Brush (in LR6)


----------



## Jigsawn (May 26, 2015)

Great, thanks guys - it will give it a try! That makes sense. Good tips Iseelight!


----------

